# Shrimp identification.



## mantis147 (1 Feb 2015)

I bought this as a cherry shrimp but its very bold shiney red and it doesnt look like the others? Obvously ignore the crs below it. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Feb 2015)

Yep cherry shrimp, possibly a higher grade sakura or painted red like the male in my profile pic


----------



## Julian (1 Feb 2015)

It's just older than the others, they get a bolder red as they age.


----------



## X3NiTH (1 Feb 2015)

Cherry shrimp, but can be labeled Red Sakura (Sakura in Japanese Kanji means Cherry Blossom or just Blossom), if the yellow saddle becomes visible I think they get called Split Back Red Sakura (has been said to be moulting problems but mine comes and goes so I think it's normal, probably apparent when the shrimp hold of from moulting when carrying eggs in the undercarriage), I've got a few of them, they can go a deep blood red, I have one that's been crossed with a Red Rilli and its a patchwork of Red and Royal Blue.


----------



## nduli (1 Feb 2015)

http://www.planetinverts.com/FireRedShrimp.html


----------



## mantis147 (2 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the replies, i thought it may just be a cherry shrimp but just seemed to stand out a lot more than the others. It does look very much like your pic big clown! but could also be a age thing like Julian mentioned.


----------



## Edvet (2 Feb 2015)

It probably ate a lot of flamingo's. Oh  uhh wait........that's the other way around isn't it.


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Feb 2015)

mantis147 said:


> Thanks for the replies, i thought it may just be a cherry shrimp but just seemed to stand out a lot more than the others. It does look very much like your pic big clown! but could also be a age thing like Julian mentioned.


I thought the colour age thing stopped when shrimp were fully matured
Definitely a sakura, painted red/fire shrimp which are all just fancy names for higher grades of cherry shrimp

http://www.seahorseaquariums.com/Red-Sakura-Shrimp/Neocaridina-heteropoda-var-Sak/6579

http://www.sharnbrookshrimp.co.uk/Painted_Fire_Red_Shrimp_p/painted-fire.htm


----------



## mantis147 (3 Feb 2015)

decent writeup on seahorse aquariums cheers!


----------

